# Just joined!



## devilspit (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey Guys! I just joined the forum and wanted to say hi to everyone. I look forward to being a part of this community.

If anyone is interested I have a gallery located here:

http://www.drawingartists.com/gallery/

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey Josh great to have yo in the forums...great website. Looks like there is a lot of five pencil method in your work, I'm sure you will have a lot to offer being here at artistforum


----------



## devilspit (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks, I look forward to it.


----------

